# Arctic Plow Partner



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm Interested In the Arctic plow partner (Rear pull plow)

From what I see on the Arctic site...there Is no trip mechanism...and I'm wondering If It will float??

One drawback I can see Is they may catch on a tree etc. as you turn sharp

But The good part Is they could be a big time saver...I do a lot of back dragging and Its hard on the truck and very time consuming

What do you think of this rear plow with down pressure??

http://www.arcticsnowplows.com/english/steel_pp.asp

Thanks for your comments

Daner


----------



## craigd (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey Daner...good to see someone talking about the arctic plow partner. I have been using one for 3 years now and it works great. There isn't a trip feature, but the cutting edge is slanted so it won't snag on anything. You have to see one in person...the pictures on arctic's site suck. And you're right...you have to watch your mirrors because it can swing out more than you might want...especially if you cut the wheel all the way. I would have to say it works best when it's really cold out. When the snow is wet and heavy it won't scrape up hard pack. I do a lot of tricky residentials and it saves a ton of time. This thing makes circle drives a snap. I can post some pics if you want. Best of all it has it's own hydros mounted right on the frame (not in the bed) and i can open my tailgate with it in the full up position. Just some things to think about.


----------



## DSLL (Sep 2, 2004)

Well said Craig, I also have one. Only used it once this year. Seemed to work pretty well in the wet snow. Here are some pics for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## bossplowguy (Jan 6, 2008)

I also have one of these, I bought mine used without a hydro pump. I had a used pump in my shop and hooked it up....so mine only floats, and i turned my cutting edge around the other way. I love it, works awesome. It is a bit of a pain in the a$$ to hook up, so I bought one of those bulldog weld on jacks and did some retro fitting and it goes much smoother. I will try to take pics and post em so you guys that have the p p can see it.


----------



## craigd (Jan 5, 2008)

yea...i'd agree that it can be a pain to hook up sometimes. i have mine on a roll away plow cart with a bottle jack holding it up. i don't want to hi-jack this thread, but i'm curious what happened when bossplowguy turned that cutting edge around. sounds like a great idea. does it catch on every driveway crack? if not i might be turning mine around soon.


----------



## Lbilawncare (Nov 30, 2002)

Those look ok. I have 2 Snowman back plows with down pressure and trip springs. The future of snow removal is behind you ! Take a look at them and compare, I think they are a better unit because of the trip springs and the moldboard doesn't have anything bolted to the face side. They mount in the receiver also.


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

I used for for 2 seasons on my old truck. They work great and for the money the Arctic is the best value for the money.


----------



## coolgreen (Aug 29, 2003)

*I want one*

I've been thinking about a pull plow for a few years, but it wasn't in the budget this season. I do mainly residentials, and I keep thinking the Arctic would be the perfect fit.

I agree, Arctic's site sucks. They should really show pics of the Plow Partner in action. It's like they have no interest in selling them. Extremely poor marketing.

I don't think Arctic realizes how many professional snow contractors utilize the Internet for information regarding their purchases. They have also pissed off a lot of Canadian guys by jacking up their Canadian prices over what they charge in the U.S. The fact they are made in Canada should mean a lower price in my opinion.


----------



## mole (Oct 18, 2003)

daner 
im in buffalo I have a daniels back plow for sale 800 us used one season has down pressure I sold my business if intrested im me. im about 2hrs away from u


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

mole;519776 said:


> daner
> im in buffalo I have a daniels back plow for sale 800 us used one season has down pressure I sold my business if interested I'm me. I'm about 2hrs away from u


Thanks for the offer Mole...But there's a New Plow Partner On Its way...should be on the truck by the end of this week.

Thanks for the posts guys...and the pictures...would be nice to see a Video on one.

I have the 90" ordered <thats the biggest they make...and i don't think i would want It any wider...or It could be a real tree catcher.

I like the Idea of the side boards to catch the spill off...and angle would be useless for me

The extra weight IMO will add to the ballest

Lets see some more pictures

D


----------



## craigd (Jan 5, 2008)

how much does the partner sell for in canada? i paid less than 2 grand in the detroit area...installed. actually that's one of the reasons i decided to buy arctic. every other plow was in the 4 to 5 thousand dollar range. we have the largest arctic dealer in the state close by so it was a no brainer. arctic could sell thousands of these pull plows if they offered them in red and yellow in addition to the orange. someone should tell them! i know color isn't everything, but who wants to drive a truck that's every color of the rainbow. good luck with the new plow daner.


----------



## craigd (Jan 5, 2008)

just to clarify, arctic's website is new and improved as of 1 week ago. it's still not the best site, but it really sucked before. at least they have pictures of everything now and not just drawings. why not show the plows on an actual truck? it would be especially helpfunl in the case of the plow partner...show the mounting system, the down pressure, etc.


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

craigd;519833 said:


> just to clarify, arctic's website is new and improved as of 1 week ago. it's still not the best site, but it really sucked before. at least they have pictures of everything now and not just drawings. why not show the plows on an actual truck? it would be especially helpfunl in the case of the plow partner...show the mounting system, the down pressure, etc.


Yes I agree Craig...there site needs some work...the plow Partner Is 3 grand here In can.

And from what I understand...there made In Canada Ohh well still a good deal

The part that I like the most of this little rear plow...It will be so much easier on the truck...I'm sure you guys know what I mean...when you pull up to a driveway and your In forward...then reverse like 20 times back and forth...then the snow just gets packed down.

Now with this PP back In drop both plows a couple of times and your outa there...It makes a lot of sense to me.

do we have any videos out there of the Plow Partner In action


----------



## kmwharley (Nov 5, 2007)

So does the plow partner have down pressure?


----------



## coolgreen (Aug 29, 2003)

Last time I checked, the Plow Partner was more than $3,000 in Canada. I don't know why we're expected to pay a grand more when the damn things are built about two hours away from where I live.

They're just putting the screws to us if you ask me. I'll have to check again now that our dollar is higher to see if they lowered their prices.

I know a comparable Western plow was about the same money as the Arctic at the beginning of this season. I'm sure you'd see a lot more Arctic plows if they priced them a bit cheaper than the American plows coming over the border.

We don't make much in this country, and I can see why.


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

kmwharley;519888 said:


> So does the plow partner have down pressure?


Yes Down Pressure!!:redbounce yee haahhhh

I hear that It will lift the truck


----------



## craigd (Jan 5, 2008)

3 grand? wow. i paid 1800 for mine...and it wasn't in the off season. my 7.5 poly straight blade didn't even cost 3 grand. sounds like you canadian guys are getting the short end of the stick. and yes, it will boost up the back of the truck.


----------



## bossplowguy (Jan 6, 2008)

craigd, about turning the edge around, i haven't caught anything with mine yet and have used it the last 6 or so events. It just seemed kinda silly to me that it was angled (I know why it is but..) you are kind of goin against yourself. Like I said, mine don't have downpressure either tho.....what do you expect for $300? lol


----------



## oasisland (Feb 6, 2008)

I have one of these installed on my truck. It works like a charm for the residential drives. And yes it lifts the back of my truck 05 1 ton chev. I also have a plastic/teflon cutting edge got rid of the steel so there is no way to damage concrete and interlocking drives.


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

I Just got mine today...I did 3 clean ups with It so far and It works A-1 

I will keep the steel cutting edge on It...I want It to get down a scrape IMO I can see no problem wit It marking pavement I use loaders and skid steers on them all the time....But I do agree with the Interlock...you just have to be careful and not put as much down pressure on the plow...Its very easy to run just up and down...thats It...I could tell In the first 10 Min's of using this rear plow that It was the cats a$$

Cheers

Daner


----------



## Eddie cunningham (Oct 23, 2016)

Lbilawncare said:


> Those look ok. I have 2 Snowman back plows with down pressure and trip springs. The future of snow removal is behind you ! Take a look at them and compare, I think they are a better unit because of the trip springs and the moldboard doesn't have anything bolted to the face side. They mount in the receiver also.


----------



## Eddie cunningham (Oct 23, 2016)

For the money and I just bought another Arctic pull plow last year here in Buffalo New York at Universal Springs in Depew installed for $2,500... No other back plow came close to that price and I regret not buying one when they first came out. Definitely 30 to 40% more business per truck!!


----------



## Eddie cunningham (Oct 23, 2016)

RAZOR said:


> I used for for 2 seasons on my old truck. They work great and for the money the Arctic is the best value for the money.





craigd said:


> yea...i'd agree that it can be a pain to hook up sometimes. i have mine on a roll away plow cart with a bottle jack holding it up. i don't want to hi-jack this thread, but i'm curious what happened when bossplowguy turned that cutting edge around. sounds like a great idea. does it catch on every driveway crack? if not i might be turning mine around soon.





RAZOR said:


> I used for for 2 seasons on my old truck. They work great and for the money the Arctic is the best value for the money.





Eddie cunningham said:


> For the money and I just bought another Arctic pull plow last year here in Buffalo New York at Universal Springs in Depew installed for $2,500... No other back plow came close to that price and I regret not buying one when they first came out. Definitely 30 to 40% more business per truck!!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

This thread is almost 10 years old Eddie.


----------



## Eddie cunningham (Oct 23, 2016)

JustJeff said:


> This thread is almost 10 years old Eddie.


Okay, what is your point? Here you are 10 years later.... LOL.. Just saying. Hope you have a prosperous winter!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Just didn't know if you realized that the people posting about this are probably long gone.


----------



## Eddie cunningham (Oct 23, 2016)

JustJeff said:


> Just didn't know if you realized that the people posting about this are probably long gone.


After you mention that, then I noticed. Lol the newer models come with float now FYI


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

https://eblingsnowplows.com/collections/all/products/truck-standard-duty-sidekick


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Arctic is better, its canadian made 

I have one, its works great btw.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ebling is made by a Hollander.


----------



## Eddie cunningham (Oct 23, 2016)

DeVries said:


> Arctic is better, its canadian made
> 
> I have one, its works great btw.


I like the galvanized and I also like the Box frame Construction which is very rigid. I do like how the back cutting-edge is tapered reverse so you cannot clip anything up. You'll ride right over it wow holding the load with 2500 pounds of down pressure and make sure you set your plow height correctly. You do not want it lifting the tires up, you want it taking weight off the tires with ballast in back. For the price, I can buy almost three of them for the price of one Daniels. I don't know the pricing on Snowman back plows. Going to look that up now but I don't see anybody beating 2500 installed with warranty and Monarch pump


----------

